# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ηλίαση;;;

## Nikkk

Γεια σας! χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια. Γύρισα σπίτι κ καθώς πήγα δίπλα στον πατέρα μου να ελέγξω το αρσενικό κοκατιλ που έχω εκεί, το είδα κ είχε μισάνοιχτα λίγο τα φτερά, μισάνοιχτο το στόμα κ ανάσαινε. Τον ψέκασα νερό αλλά δεν κουνήθηκε κ όταν έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα έκατσε χωρίς αντίδραση κ τον ακούμπησα ενώ συνήθως δεν...Το κλουβί ήταν δίπλα σε παράθυρο που όμως απ'οτι έχω παρατηρήσει δε το χτυπά ήλιος. Μήπως είχε πολλή ζέστη κ τον πείραξε, μήπως χτύπησε ήλιος το παράθυρο κ έπαθε κάτι ή απλά ζεσταίνεται;;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Προφανος απο τη ζεστη να ειναι :/ τι περνανε η ψηχουλες αυτες τις μερες με της πολλες ζεστες  :sad:  νερακι φρεσκο του βαζης συχνα;γιατι τορα με τις ζεστες μεσα σε 20 λεπτα ζεματαει το νερο

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι τους έβαλα αμέσως καινούριο νερό μόλις γύρισα. Αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω οτι δε θα πάθει κάτι, είναι κ το σπίτι πετρόχτιστο κ δε κάνει τόσο πια υπερβολική ζέστη μέσα...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

όταν έχουν ανοιχτά τα φτερά και το στόμα, είναι δείγμα οτι ζεσταίνονται πολύ !! Ψέκασε το με νεράκι, βάλε του φρέσκο νεράκι και βάλε το κάπου δροσερά.

----------


## Nikkk

Ευχαριστώ. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος, σε περίπτωση που έχει ηλίαση, αν πρέπει να του χορηγήσω κάτι άμεσα;;;

----------


## ninos

Νίκη, πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να χτύπησε ο ήλιος το παράθυρο και να ζεστάθηκε το πουλάκι τόσο πολύ, αφού το σπίτι είναι γενικά δροσερό όπως γράφεις. Ας πούμε το θερμόμετρο στο σπίτι σου, πόσους βαθμούς γράφει ? Το παράθυρο, είσαι σίγουρη οτι ολη την διάρκεια της μέρας είναι σκιερό ? 

Για την ηλίαση δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου. Πάντως οταν ζεσταίνονται πολύ με ένα ψέκασμα συνήθως συνέρχονται.. Εσένα ακόμα έτσι ακίνητο είναι ?

----------


## Nikkk

Δεμ έχει πια τα φτερά ούτε το στόμα ανοιχτό αλλά ακόμα κάθεται ακίνητος κ δεν πολυαντιδράει...

----------


## serafeim

νικη στα λενε τα παιδια σωστα...
εχω περασει παρομοια κατασταση με μπατζι ομως...
εφτεγε το οτι δεν αφηνα δροσερο νερακι το καλοκαιρι ( εννοω οτι δεν το αλλαζα 2-3 φορες την μερα αλλα 1 )
θα σου προτινω να αφησεις μια μπανιεριτσα η ενα μπολακι με νερο μονιμα μεσα ετσι ωστε να κανει μπανιο.. εννοειται θα το καθαριζεις και θα αλλαζεις το νερο αλλα και ζεστο να ειναι το νερακι το πουλι με το μπανακι δροσιζεται!!!
αυτα απο εμενα ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## ninos

Δες μήπως έχει λίγο δροσερό αεράκι έξω, και άνοιξε καμία πόρτα/παράθυρο να μπει καθαρός αέρας σπίτι μπας και συνέλθει το καημένο... Τι να πω, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω να σε βοηθήσω. Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος και να πάνε όλα καλά για το φιλαράκι σου.

----------


## Nikkk

By nikkkm at 2011-07-19

By nikkkm at 2011-07-19

By nikkkm at 2011-07-19
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές βοηθούν καθόλου...Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι προσπαθεί νωχελικά να ξυστεί με το στόμα κ το πόδι στη βάση της ουράς, προς τον πωπό...

----------


## serafeim

ζεστενεται μωρε...
ψεκασσε τον να δροσιστει και θα ειναι καλα πυστευω!!!
τα κοκατιλ αν και δεν ειναι οσο ευαισθητα στις θερμοκρασιες αυτος πρεπει να τον πειραξε σηγουρα!!!
ψεκασμα και μια μπανιεριτσα με δροσερο νερακι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και εγω πιστεύω ότι ζεστάθηκε αρκετά.Εσύ όταν σκας απο τον ήλιο έχεις διάθεση;Δεν κάθεσαι κάπου και λες πουφ;:happy:

----------


## ninos

Νίκη, όλα εντάξει με το πουλάκι πλέων ?

----------


## serafeim

νικη περιμενουμε νεα!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Πριν καμια ώρα που κοίταξα, βράδυ είναι βέβαια αλλά μου φάνηκε στην ίδια κατάσταση. Φοβάμαι μήπως δε φάει κ εξαντληθεί, ίσως αυριο να προσπαθήσω να του δώσω κρέμα...

----------


## serafeim

λοιπον νικη τελικα σημερα πως ειναι?
αν ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση πολυ φοβαμαι πως προκειται οτι επαθε θερμοπληξια και θελει γιατρο!!!
αν δεν ειναι καλα και σημερα τραβατον επιγοντως στον γιατρο!!

----------


## Nikkk

Το πρωί που κοίταξα πριν φύγω ήταν πάλι ακίνητος αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο καλύτερα, έκανε ένα τσίου όταν πλησίασα...'Οταν γυρίσω θα τον παρακολουθήσω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δώσε λίγο γλυκόζη η ζάχαρη με νερό να πάρει ενέργεια.Κοίτα αν έφαγε.Βάλε νέα σποράκια και θα καταλάβεις από τις φλούδες αν έχει φάει.

----------


## Nikkk

Τον έφερα κ τον παρακολουθώ, τον βλέπω αρκετά πιο ζωηρό, πιστεύω είν'εντάξει. Μόλις φάει-πιεί θα σιγουρευτώ απόλυτα!

----------


## mitsman

Κανε αυτο που σου ειπε ο Κωσταντινος!!!
Η φτιαξε του ζαχαρονερο η δοσε του λιγο με συριγγα στο στομα ορο δεξτροζης 35%!
Επισης ηλεκτρολυτες θα ηταν ενα και ενα νομιζω!!!

----------


## serafeim

ηλεκτρολυτες το καλυτερο απο ολα για να παρει ενεργεια!!!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα...'Οσο ήμουν σπίτι δε τον είδα να τρώει. 'Εβαλα να τον πιάσω με μια πετσέτα για να μη με δαγκώσει γιατί δεν ήταν απ'τα ήμερα κ στην αρχή αντιστάθηκε λίγο αλλά μετά μέχρι κ στο χέρι μου καθόταν σαν να είναι απόλυτα εξημερωμένος. Του έφτιαξα στην αρχή κρέμα νεοσσών, δεν. Του έβαλα σκέτο νερό, μετά ζαχαρόνερο κ τον πίεσα αρκετά για ν'ανοίξει το ράμφος κ να καταπιεί ελάχιστες σταγόνες. Αύριο θα πάω κτηνίατρο, αν κ πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δε θα ξέρει τι έχει ή τι να κάνω. Αν βγάλει το βράδυ... :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι θερμοπληξια η σταδιακη παροχη υγρων με ηλεκτρολυτες ειναι ο σωστος δρομος .... κατι εγραψες ομως για ξυσιμο της πισω περιοχης .κοιτα ακριβως πανω απο την ουρα  ( οχι προς την αμαρα δηλαδη αλλα προς την πλατη ) να δεις μηπως ειναι ερεθισμενος ο ουροπηγικος αδενας και εχει μαζειψει σμιγμα

----------


## Nikkk

Εντάξει, ζει, σε λίγο φεύγω κ θα παω κτηνίατρο. Απο χτες έχει μια μόνο, ας το πούμε κουτσουλιά, γιατί είναι σκέτο νερό κ πολύ ελάχιστο μαύρο μέσα. Θα τη δει κ ο κτηνίατρος να δω τι θα μου πει.

----------


## Nikkk

Λοιπόν, πήγα. το μόνο που μου είπε είναι οτι έχει διάρροια. Του έδωσε ένα διάφανο φάρμακο, κάτι με νάτριο άκουσα. Εμένα είπε οτι είναι αντιβίωση. Μέτα μου'δωσε τη σύριγγα που είχε λίγο ακόμα κ μου'πε να του δίνω μια σταγόνα πρωί, μια βράδυ για 3 μέρες. Ωστόσο έκανα μια επίσκεψη σε φαρμακείο κ πήρα αλμορά φακελάκια ηλεκτρολύτες κ 2 διαφορετικές αντιβιώσεις για ώρα ανάγκης, pentrexil κ vibramicin.

----------


## Nikkk

Α κ ξέχασα να πω οτι απ'την ώρα που πήγα κ μετά, φτερνίζεται συνέχεια! Κάνει ένα ρυθμικό πιτ! πιτ! πιτ! κ μου θυμίζει παιδικό ζουληχτό παιχνίδι...

----------


## serafeim

ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να γινει καλα ο παλικαρακι σου...
αν και νομιζω οτι σε πτηιατρο θα ηταν καλυτερα να τον πηγαινες...
γιατι η θερμοπληξια δεν φενεται !!!
τελος παντων καλη επιτυχια με τα φαρμακα σου και ευχομαι να μην τα χρησιμοποιησεις για κανενα πουλακι σου ποτε και να ειναι ολα υγειεστατα!!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΗ να μην χορηγησεις τιποτα χωρις ενημερωση γιατρου ! αν μπορεις μαθε ποιο φαρμακο σου εδωσε .βαλε και φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι το ξέρω, απλά προληπτικά τα πήρα, να υπάρχουν. Το φτέρνισμα συνεχίζεται, πολύ έντονο! Δε ξέρω αν έχετε δει κάτι παιχνιδια σκυλάκια-γατάκια-κουνελάκια που πουλούν οι πλανώδιοι Κινέζοι που περπατουν κ μόλις σταματήσουν κάνουν ένα πιτ! πιτ! που υποτίθεται γαυγίζουν-νιαουρίζουν; Ε, έτσι ακριβώς κάνει καθε λίγο! Κουτσουλιές: θα βάλω καθαρό χαρτί κ μόλις κάνει θα σας δείξω...

----------


## Nikkk

Α κ δε ξέρω ποιο φάρμακο μου έδωσε, το πήρε πριν προλάβω να διαβάσω τι είναι. Μεγάλο άσπρο μπουκάλι του λίτρου ήταν...Επίσης έχει το αριστερό του μάτι συνέχεια κλειστό, το ανοίγει πολύ λίγο.

----------


## Nikkk

Του έβαλα καθαρό νερό κ το στερέωσα μπροστά του κ ήπιε 5 φορές. Το φτέρνισμα συνεχίζεται. 'Εβαλα χαρτί κουζίνας, δεν έχω ασπρες σελίδες, μόνο έγχρωμες.. Εκανε μια κουτσουλιά αλλά είναι απαλό μπεζ, χωρίς καθόλου μαύρο όπως πριν.

----------


## Nikkk

Αυτή έκανε τώρα:

By nikkkm at 2011-07-21
Αυτές είναι οι πρωινές, σε κίτρινο χαρτί:

By nikkkm at 2011-07-21

----------


## jk21

νικη θελω να μου πεις αν το πουλακι τρεφεται .απο την απογευματινη κουτσουλια φαινεται οτι μαλλον οχι .προσεξε το .το πουλακι μαλλον εχει αναπνευστικη λοιμωξη .δινε την αντιβιωση οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος .θα σου στειλω με πμ φωτο καποιας που υποψιαζομαι .αν ειναι αυτη ,να βγαλεις καθε πηγη ασβεστιου απο το κλουβι οσο την χορηγεις

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι αυτή είναι. Δεν του έχω ούτε πέτρα, ούτε αυγό, τίποτα, μόνο σποράκια κ νερό αλλά τα σποράκια δε τα'χει αγγίξει, μόνο νερό ήπιε... Να δώσω ξανά ζαχαρόνερο;;

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα ναι για το ζαχαρονερο , αλλα δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω να εχει αναπνευστικο με αιτια και μυκητες (ασπεργιλλο ) .σε αυτη την περιπτωση η ζαχαρη ειναι τροφη τους ... 

με ανησυχει πολυ οτι το πρωι ειχες μαυρα κοπρανα (αν ειναι μαυρα και οχι απλα σκουρα και δειχνουν ετσι ) και τωρα δεν εχεις καθολου ....  δες την καρινα  του πουλιου (το κοκκαλο πανω απο την κοιλιακη χωρα ) αν ειναι περισσοτερο εντονη απο αλλες φορες που το ειχες στα χερια του .αν εχει αδυνατισει υπερβολικα και δεν τρωει τοτε ρισκαρεις και δινεις διαλλυμενο almora plus (  απο φαρμακειο φακελλακι  ) στο  νερο .ειναι δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες .ενημερωνεις φυσικα το γιατρο  για την εξελιξη (δεν τρωει ,κουτσουλια με σκετα κιτρινα υγρα )

----------


## Nikkk

Δεν έχει φάει καθόλου απο προχτές. Σίγουρα είναι εξαντλημένο, φοβάμαι κ για την αντιβίωση στο άδειο στομάχι...Μήπως να του φτιάξω αραιή κρέμα νεοσσών για ν'αποκλείσουμε τα χειρότερα με τη ζάχαρη;;;

----------


## Nikkk

Κ ναι, οι πρωινές κουτσουλιές μαύρες είναι κ μάλιστα μου φάνηκαν βλεννώδης, κολλούσαν, σαν τσίχλα...

----------


## zemix

περαστικά σας!

----------


## jk21

Νικη υστερα απο την θετικη σου απαντηση στην προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια ,οπου μαλλον επιβεβαιωνεις την υπαρξη λευκων σημαδιων στο βαθος του λαιμου ,θα σε παρακαλουσα αν μπορεις με την βοηθεια καποιου να τα φωτογραφησεις να τα δουμε για να το σιγουρεψουμε και να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο .πιθανοτατα χρειαζεται αμεση διακοπη του φαρμακου που δινεις (οχι πριν σου πει ο γιατρος αλλα να τον ρωτησεις το συντομοτερο δυνατο ) και χορηγηση αντιμυκητισιακου.υπαρχει και μια πιθανοτητα να ειναι εντονη αποβιταμινωση βιτ α

----------


## Nikkk

Οk, αύριο η συνέχεια... Δε ξέρω αν τα καταφέρω με τη φώτο ακόμα κ με βοήθεια, θα προσπαθήσω...

----------


## Nikkk

Τα νεώτερα. Πήγα ξανά, του είπα δε τρώει κ φτερνίζεται, δε τον κοίταξε καν κ μου λεει συνέχισε το φάρμακο. Του λέω ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΕΙ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ, λεει δώσε μαρούλι. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δε του'χα βάλει μαρούλι, λόγω της διάρροιας φοβήθηκα μη τον πειράξει περισσότερο. Μετά του είπα για μύκητες κ μου λεει δε πιάνουν μύκητες τους παπαγάλους. Μου'βαλε ξανά λίγο φάρμακο σε σύρριγγα κ είπε να βάζω 2-3 σταγόνες στο νερό. Πολύ αδιαφορία γενικά κ δε μ'άρεσε. Παίρνω το πουλί, πάω επιτόπου σε άλλον κτηνίατρο. Δεν είχε έρθει κ τον περίμεναν πολλοί. Μου λέει η υπάλληλος ασ'το εδώ κ όταν έρθει θα το δει, πέρνα το μεσημέρι. Της είπα συμπτώματα κ όλα. Πήγα το μεσημέρι, τίποτα. Δε το'χει δει ακόμα, πολλή δουλειά. Ξαναείπα τα συμπτώματα στο γιατρό, άλλες 2 φορές γιατί ξέχναγε, σα χαμένος ήταν. Τελικά μου λέει πέρνα το απόγευμα εεε... αύριο το πρωί να το πάρεις. Είπε θα του βάλει κάτι φάρμακα στο νερό. Λέω να μου πείτε τα συλληπητήρια σας απο τώρα, δε το βλέπω να ζει...Αδιαφορία πλήρης. δεν είναι κ αυτό μια ζωούλα, μόνο οι σκύλοι που βγάζουν λεφτά τους ενδιαφέρουν;;;;

----------


## ninos

Οχι βρε Νίκη, μην απελπίζεσαι... . τι να πω...  Ελπίζω να μπορέσει τουλάχιστον κάποιος άλλος να σε βοηθήσει... Είναι κρίμα για το πουλάκι

----------


## vicky_ath

Νομίζω ότι κακώς το άφησες το πουλάκι μόνο του εκεί....
εγώ στη θέση σου θα το είχα πάρει σπίτι σίγουρα κ αφού οι γιατροί δεν ενδιαφέρονται, πέρα από το τι θα είχαν ακούσει απο μένα, θα έκανα ότι μπορούσα για αν το βοηθήσω μόνη μου!

----------


## ninos

Νίκη, συφωνώ με την Βίκυ..   Εαν ο γιατρός είναι "κουκου-ρουκου" και εαν είσαι σίγουρη οτι το πουλάκι ΔΕΝ έχει φάει τίποτα, πάρε το στο σπίτι και προσπάθησε να βρείς κάτι που μπορεί να φάει.... Τι να πω, δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα απο ασθένειες, αλλά τουλάχιστον μην το αφήνεις σε χέρια που ξέρεις οτι ΔΕΝ θα κάνουν τίποτα.

Σου εύχομαι ολοψυχα όλα να πανε καλά

----------


## Nikkk

Απλα δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...Τι να πω... Να σηκωθώ να πάω να το πάρω κ μετά;;; Δε ξέρω τίποτα, δε ξέρω αν κάτι που θα του δώσω είναι για καλό ή κακό, αυτοί σπούδασαν, ίσως, σκέφτομαι, δίνοντας του κάτι το βοηθήσουν. Αν βέβαια το δώσουν έγκαιρα...Εγω τι;; Να δώσω αντιβίωση, να δώσω ηλεκτρολύτες, να δώσω ζαχαρόνερο...μα αν δεν ξέρω τι έχει δε ξέρω κ τι να κάνω!!! Η μάνα μου, να'ναι καλά εκεί που είναι, αντιμετώπιζε τα πάντα με pentrexil, θες σκυλιά, γάτες, παπαγάλους, λίγο στο νερό κ όλα οκ. Μάλλον μαγικά τους έκανε κ τα βοηθούσε όλα, κάτι που εγώ δε μπορώ να κάνω!!! Δε μπορώ να βλέπω το πουλάκι να βασανίζεται κ να μη μπορώ να το βοηθήσω, να ξέρω οτι ίσως υπάρχει λύση αλλά δε την έχω!!!'Αλλος ένας κτηνίατρος υπάρχει στην περιοχή που δε πήγα, καλός ανθρωπος αλλά χωρίς πείρα. Να παω κ εκεί;; δε ξέρω... Είμαι πολύ νευριασμένη κ απογοητευμένη, έτσι μου'ρχεται να τα διώξω όλα, τρομοκρατούμαι στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί να μου πάθουν κάτι παρόμοιο κ να μη μπορώ να βοηθήσω!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μην απογοητεύεσαι ,έτσι συμβαίνει σε όλα τα κατοικίδια.Εσύ θα κάνεις ότι μπορείς.Πήγαινε και στον άλλο ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## Nikkk

Η υπάλληλος είπε ότι απ'το μεσημέρι κ μετά λείπει ο γιατρός για κάτι προσωπικό του κ θα γυρίσει αργά το βράδυ. Είπα οτι θα πάω να το πάρω κ λέει οχι, αφου ο γιατρός σου΄πε αύριο για να το παρακολουθήσει. Μωρέ πότε θα το παρακολουθήσει αφού λείπει;;; Κ δε ξέρει αν του'χει βάλει φάρμακο ή όχι. Τι θα κάνω τώρα; 'Ολα σ'εμένα θα τύχουν πια!!! Γκρρρ!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το πουλάκι είναι δικό σου...δε μπορεί να το κρατήσει με το ζόρι!
Πας, το παίρνεις κ τέλος!!

----------


## ninos

Βρε Νικη η ωρα ειναι 20.00.Σε λιγο το πουλακι θα πεσει για υπνο λογο ωρας, αφου βραδιαζει.. Ποτε θα του κανει την θεραπεια ? Εχεις δικιο οτι αυτοι εχουν σπουδασει κ σιγουρα γνωριζουν πολυ περισσοτερα απο εμας, αρκει να εχουν ορεξη.

Τι να πω. Μην απελπιζεσαι. Τα πουλακια ειναι τοσο ευαισθητα και οσο και να τα αγαπαμε και να τα προσεχουμε, αυτα ολο και κατι θα παθουν. Δεν υπαρχει λογος να θες να τα παρατησεις. Απλα υπομονη κ ελπιζω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα

Οπως και να εχει, αυριο πρωι πρωι να πας στον γιατρο και γιατι οχι να κανεις και μια βολτα και στον αλλο που λες. Μπορει να μην εχει πειρα, αλλα αμα εχει την διαθεση ισως το ψαξει, ρωτησει συναδελφο του και τελικα βρει λυση στο προβλημα σου.. Γιατρος ειναι, δεν μπορει ρε γαμωτο

Κουραγιο και να σκεφθεσαι θετικα.

----------


## zack27

Νικη μου τι να σου πω!!!!μη στεναχωριεσαι!!!!δε μπορουμε να τα γνωριζουμε ολα!!!και απνω απο ολα μην απελπιζεσαι!!!αυτο για τους γιατρους δε το σχολιαζω γιατι θεωρω απαραδεκτη αυτη τη συμπεριφορα!!πιθανοτατα και γω παντως δε θα το αφηνα!!!οτι νεοτερο ενημερωσε μας!!!μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα τουλαχιστον!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τελικά το άφησα εκεί, πήρα τηλ κ μου είπε η υπάλληλος οτι είναι στο ιατρείο η μαθητευόμενη κ το παρακολουθεί κ όταν επέστρεφε ο γιατρός θα το έβλεπε. Κ να το έπαιρνα, δεν ήξερε αν του'χει κάνει θεραπεία ή όχι οπότε κ στον άλλο να πήγαινα δε θα'ξερα τι να του πω. Ελπίζω για καλή συνέχεια αύριο...

----------


## zack27

Νικη μακαρι ειλικρινα να πανε ολα καλα!!!!ελπιζω οτι οντως το εχουν το νου τους!!!!και μεις το ιδιο ελπιζουμε....

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ελα ελα Νικη αυριο εχω μια αισθηση οτι ολα θα πανε καλα!!!Περιμενουμε νεα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για εμάς τους απομακρυσμένους.....αν δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι μόνοι μας,σε περίπτωση ασθένειας,αναγκαστικά "εμπιστευόμαστε" τα χέρια και τις γνώσεις άσχετων με τα πουλιά γιατρών.
Και μόνο που σου είπε οτι οι παπαγάλοι δε πιάνουν μύκητες.... θα έπρεπε να φύγεις και να μη ξαναπατήσεις τα πόδια σου εκεί.Καταλαβαίνω την απόγνωσή σου και την αγωνία σου...αλλά επειδή βρίσκομαι εκτός του προβλήματος και σαν απλός παρατηρητής,βλέπω οτι το πουλί θα καταλήξει πειραματόζωο στα χέρια της μαθητευόμενης....

Εύχομαι να πάνε καλά Νίκη όλα και ο μικρός να βγεί νικητής !!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

με προλαβε ο βαγγελης για τον πρωτο γιατρο ... μπορει το πουλακι να μην εχει καθολου μυκητες και να ειναι φαντασια μου (ειτε η νικη  περιγραφει σαν λευκο στο λαιμο του κατι το οποιο ειναι φυσιολογικο αφου το κοριτσι δεν βλεπει καθε μερα λαιμους πουλιων ,ειτε το λευκο ειναι  απο αποβιταμινωση βιτ Α )  αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να λεει οτι οι παπαγαλοι δεν πιανουν μυκητες ..... ειτε ισχυρογνωμων ειναι ,ειτε ασχετος .

νικη σε παρακαλω εκει που ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλακι ,σε αυτο το γιατρο απλα αναφερε του για τα λευκα σημαδια στο λαιμο .μην του λες για μυκητες κλπ γιατι μπορει να νομιζει οτι θελεις να τον υποκαταστησεις.ομως τις παρατηρησεις σου πρεπει να τις αναφερεις !

----------


## Nikkk

Βασικά αυτό που είπα πριν, τα συμπτώματα τα ανέφερα 3 φορές αλλά ήταν στο κόσμο του απ'τη πολλή δουλειά κ αμφιβάλλω αν θυμάται όλα όσα του'πα...Αύριο ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη θα του το αναφέρω ξανά, είμαι κ περίεργη να δω μετά την απάντηση του πρώτου, τι θα μου πει κ αυτός. Απλά ελπίζω να του έβαλε απ'το μεσημέρι κάποια αγωγή κ να πάει καλύτερα...

----------


## Nikkk

*ΤΟΝ ΠΗΡΑ!!!* :-) Μου είπε οτι τον είδε η μαθητευόμενη να τρώει, πήρε δείγμα κουτσουλιάς για ανάλυση κ μου είπε να κάνουμε προληπτικά αποπαρασίτωση. Επίσης μου έδωσε σε σύριγγα ένα διάφανο φάρμακο που είπε οτι είναι αντιβίωση, να βάζω 0,1ml στο νερό του μια φορά τη μέρα κ τη Δευτέρα να τον ενημερώσω πως πάει. Το φτέρνισμα είπε το έχει ακόμα αλλά εγω μια ώρα τώρα δε τον έχω ακούσει να φτερνιστεί. Κ γενικά μου φάνηκε πιο ζωηρός!! 'Οσο για το άσπρο στο στόμα κ μύκητες που του ανέφερα, είπε μη φοβάμαι, δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο. Σε λίγο που θα πάρω τηλ θα μάθω τα αποτελέσματα της κουτσουλιάς...

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Νικη, πολυ χαρηκα τωρα! ευχομαι συντομα να γινει καλα!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Εγω να δεις Δημήτρη πως χάρηκα!!! 2 μέρες τώρα δεν ήμουν κ στα καλύτερα μου...Ας ελπίσω οτι όλα θα λήξουν καλώς. Πάντως θέλω να πω οτι η βοήθεια απο'δω μέσα παραήταν πολύτιμη, μπόρει τώρα να μην είχα το πουλάκι αν δεν είχα δώσει ζαχαρόνερο, ψέκασμα κτλ. Οπότε να πω προκαταβολικά ένα *ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ηρακλής

Επιτελους ακουμε καλα νεα!!! Καλη αναροση στο μικρο σου Νικη!!!Ιδες που σου ειπα οτι εχτες οτι εχω μια καλη αισθηση  και οτι ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!Ποτε δεν πρεπει να χανουμε της ελπιδες μας :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Αντε βρε Νικη μπραβο!!!!βεβαια να μας πεις και τα αποτελεσματα της κουτσουλιας αλλα ευτυχως!!!!!δευτερα θα τα εχουμε?

----------


## Nikkk

Μου είχε πει να τον έπαιρνα σε μισή ώρα απ'όταν πήγα αλλά όταν πήρα ήταν στο χειρουργείο. Οπότε μάλλον Δευτέρα...

----------


## zack27

οκ οποτε αναμενουμε!!!!και παλι περαστικα σας...

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΗ ας ελπισουμε οτι τα πραγματα θα πανε καλα .αν σου ειπε να βαλεις το <<διαφανο υγρο >> σε ποσοτητα  ο.1 ml στην ποτιστρα ,αν ειναι των 100 ml τοτε απλα σου εδωσε σε νερο αυτη τη φορα οτι σου ειχε δωσει ο αλλος σε σταγονες .αν οι κουτσουλιες συνεχισουνε και εχουν την ιδια εμφανιση που ειχανε στη φωτο που ειχες επισυναψει ,τοτε πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν δεν κανει κατι η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση ουτε αλλες θα κανουνε και δεν θα εχεις να κανεις με μικροβιο ή μονο με μικροβιο .... αυτο βεβαια που με κανει αισιοδοξο ειναι οτι το πουλακι τρωει

----------


## Nikkk

Βασικά αυτό με το φάρμακο το υποψιάστηκα κ εγώ οτι μπορεί να'ναι το ίδιο μόλις είδα οτι το 0,1ml είναι 3 σταγόνες...Το φτέρνισμα έχει ελλάτωθει κάπως αλλά το συνεχίζει. Είναι ζωηρός αλλά δε τον είδα ακόμα να τρώει. Είμαι στην αναμονή να δω τα αποτελέσματα της ανάλυσης αύριο. 'Οταν τον είχα ρωτήσει τι μπορεί να έπαθε μου'πε οτι απ'τη ζέστη μπορεί να έγινε ευάλωτος ο οργανισμός κ αναπτύχθηκε μικρόβιο που τον πείραξε. 'Εχω την εντύπωση πως η κουτσουλιά βελτιώθηκε, είναι λιγότερο υγρή κ μου φαίνεται ελάχιστα πράσινη, όχι μαύρη όπως πριν. --->


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Nikkk

Κ βασικά είχα μια ιδέα, μήπως είναι λίγο χαζή, δε ξέρω... Μιας κ έχω φάρμακο που μου έδωσαν κ οι 2 γιατροί, αν το ακουμπούσα λίγο στη γλώσσα να δω τη γεύση θα καταλάβαινα αν είναι το ίδιο αλλά θα πάθω κάτι;;; :-)

----------


## jk21

την ιδεα να την εγκαταλειψεις ...οι κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν και σε εξαρση ξερολιας ,θα υποπεσω στο παραπτωμα να πω οτι δεν πιστευω οτι το πουλακι εχει μικροβιο ή μονο μικροβιο ... τοσες μερες baytril (για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ) και καμμια βελτιωση (εγω δεν βλεπω βελτιωση ) ειτε ειναι μικροβιο αναεροβιο (μια κατηγορια που οι κινολονες δεν πιανουν,τα e coli και η σαλμονελλα ομως δεν ειναι τετοια  ) που δεν νομιζω ,ειτε το πουλακι εχει κατι αλλο .μακαρι παντως να γινει καλα και να εκτεθω .οταν σου ειπε οτι δεν εχει μυκητες ,κοιταξε καθολου στο στομα; σε παρακαλω βαλε καποιον να τον κρατα και βγαλε φωτο

----------


## zack27

αυτο δε ξερω να στο απαντησω αλλα μου κινησες τη περιεργια ειναι η αληθεια!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Θα προσπαθήσω για τη φώτο μέρα. Αύριο να δω τι θα μου πει με τ'αποτελέσματα της κουτσουλιάς. Τι μπορεί να έχει;;; Πάντως τη ψιττάκωση την αποκλείουμε, έτσι;; Τα συμπτώματα του δε νομίζω οτι παραπέμπουν εκεί...; Το μόνο νεότερο που έχω είναι οτι είναι αρκετά ζωηρός, τον είδα με τα μάτια μου επιτέλους να τρώει κ ηρέμησα. Τουλάχιστον δε θα πάει απο ασιτία...Το φτέρνισμα συνεχίζεται. Το συχνό ξύσιμο που κάνει προς την ουρά το βλέπω κ το κάνει έντονα, σαν κάτι να τον ενοχλεί. 'Οταν μου'πε ο γιατρός οτι δεν έχει μύκητες, όχι, δεν κοίταξε το λαιμό του αλλά δε ξέρω αν τον κοίταξε όσο τον είχε στο ιατρείο (δε το νομίζω βέβαια...). Βασικά στο τηλ όταν με είχε ρωτήσει για τα συμπτώματα του είχα αναφέρει οτι την προηγούμενη μέρα πήρε μια σταγόνα baytril το πρωι κ μια το βράδυ, τον άκουσα που μουρμούρησε: "οτι μαλακία βρουν τη δίνουν..." :-)

----------


## zack27

ας ελπισουμε οτι θα εχεις καλα νεα!!!!περιμενουμε τα αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## jk21

τοτε μαλλον εδωσε αλλο φαρμακο τελικα .εκτος αν οταν το ειδε αλλαξε γνωμη . ψαρεψε να μαθεις

----------


## ninos

Περαστικά Νίκη στον φιλαράκο σου........... Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά !

----------


## Nikkk

Πήρα τηλ σήμερα κ μου είπε οτι η εξέταση δεν έδειξε κάποιο εντερικό πρόβλημα κ με ρώτησε πως παει. 'Εχει ζωηρέψει πάρα πολύ, με φωνάζει συνέχεια :-) Τρώει πάρα πολύ αλλά η κουτσουλιά η ίδια. Για το φτέρνισμα με ρώτησε κ είπα οτι είναι το ίδιο κ είπε να πάω αύριο ν'αλλάξουμε αντιβίωση, αλλά τώρα έχω πολλή ώρα να τ'ακούσω. Επίσης είπε να κάνουμε προληπτική αγωγή για ενδοπαράσιτα σε όλα τα πουλιά.

----------


## Nikkk

Σήμερα έφτιαξε κ η κουτσουλιά!! :-)))

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκη αυτά είναι καλά νέα.Καλή συνέχεια στο πουλάκι και σένα.Εύχομαι να τελείωσαν όλα.

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι, ελπίζω οτι τελικά θα έχω αίσιο τέλος με αυτή τη περιπέτεια!!! Αύτο δείχνει τουλάχιστον...

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλά νέα...ευτυχώς!!!

----------


## ninos

πολυ ευχαριστα αυτα που μας γραφεις Νικη !!!! Μπραβο !!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Νικη πολυ ωραια νεα!!!να συνεχισουν ολα να πηγαινουν καλα!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Ευχαριστούμε!!! Σήμερα πήγα στο κτηνίατρο κ μου είπε να συνεχίσω το φάρμακο που μου'χει δώσει για άλλες 5 μέρες κ επίσης μου έδωσε αυτό που είχε πει να δώσω σε όλα τα πουλιά προληπτικά, για ενδοπαράσιτα. Αν μου επιτρέπεται, είναι το tabernil (vermicida) κ είπε να βάζω 1ml σε μισό λίτρο νερό κ να το μοιράζω στις ποτίστρες. Επίσης είπε να επαναλαμβάνω κάθε 2 μήνες. 'Ηθελε να μου δώσει κ το (sulfa) της ίδιας εταιρείας αλλά μετά είπε αστο, μη σε φορτώνω με φάρμακα, αρκεί.

----------


## Nikkk

Χτες βράδυ άρχισε ν'ανασαίνει βαριά κ να φτερνίζεται ξανα συνέχεια. 'Ολο το βράδυ τον άκουγα...Είδα κ όνειρο οτι μου γέννησαν κ πέθαναν τα μωρά όλα...Το πρωι πήγα ξανά κτηνίατρο κ μου λέει αλλάζουμε φάρμακο, μου έδωσε τετρακυλίνη σκόνη. 1 κοφτό κουταλάκι για 600ml νερό. Γύρισα σπίτι, του έβαλα, ζοριζόταν πολύ ν'αναπνεύσει, είχε ορθάνοιχτο το στόμα αλλά κατα τ'άλλα ζωηρός. Γύρισα στη δουλειά. Το μεσημέρι είχε πεθάνει. Sorry αλλά δε ξαναπατάω στους 2 αυτούς γιατρούς...

----------


## μαρια ν

Νικη λυπαμαι πολυ για το πουλακι σου παντως εσυ εκανες οτι περνουσε απο τα χερια σου.

----------

